# Benalmadena International College



## Loharlu (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, I would love to hear from anyone who currently has children at this school or knows of it to understand what it's like, if the children enjoy the school, the standard of education, facilities etc etc

Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Loharlu said:


> Hi, I would love to hear from anyone who currently has children at this school or knows of it to understand what it's like, if the children enjoy the school, the standard of education, facilities etc etc
> 
> Many thanks
> Lisa


The one in Torre Muelle. My children went there and I have friends who's children are there now and we would all recommend it 

Jo xxx


----------



## Loharlu (Sep 8, 2014)

jojo said:


> The one in Torre Muelle. My children went there and I have friends who's children are there now and we would all recommend it
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, appreciate that. 

There appears to be two international schools in the area 
1) British College in Torremuelle
2) Benalmadena International College in Torrequebrada

I have contacted both and will be arranging a visit to view them at some point within the next few months

Lisa


----------

